# The gall of some drivers



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just can't believe how stupid and arrogant some people can be when they get behind the wheel of a 2 ton piece of machinery.

Today, coming home from the store I stopped at a red light. I was turning left. Only one other vehicle at the intersection, a truck on the other side of the intersection which had no turn signals on. Light turns green. (no left turn arrow at this light) Truck sets there. A full 10 seconds later, still setting there. (and yes, I had my turn signal on and it does work) So hoping the truck will clear the way for me to make a _legal_ left hand turn, I blow the horn. So truck comes through the intersection and the driver cusses me as he drives past! Why???? 

All I can think is maybe he couldn't afford his truck payments and he was mad at me for not turning so he could say I failed to yield the right of way. Yeah, I'm not that stupid.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow! I cant believe some guy would steal a whole ten seconds out of your day like that, and then get upset at you for bringing it to his attention that you were busy and had things to do! some people just have no manners these days!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

You wanna see stupid car and truck drivers.....ride a motorcycle for a while!!!!!!! You won't believe that many stupid people exist! I don't ride like the MSF says I should. I ride offensively!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, drivers are so busy doing other things that they don't have time to drive respectfully. It's like watching TV and cursing at the football game---you just have to not take it personally. I try to think that they are having a bad day---I try.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

No telling what goes on a traffic lights much less while people are driving. I have seen all sorts of things while driving and some I wish I had never seen. The guy at the light was probably doing his nails and you caught him off guard. By honking, you may have caused him to spill some of his glitter.


----------



## JoeMerchant (Aug 27, 2014)

JeffreyD said:


> You wanna see stupid car and truck drivers.....ride a motorcycle for a while!!!!!!! You won't believe that many stupid people exist! I don't ride like the MSF says I should. I ride offensively!


DITTO!! Each time I ride at night (occasional shiftwork) I wonder _When _(not IF) the car with the blue faced driver (from staring into their phone) will drift into my lane :grumble: I can count on it happening 2 out of 3 nights at least


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> No telling what goes on a traffic lights much less while people are driving. I have seen all sorts of things while driving and some I wish I had never seen. The guy at the light was probably doing his nails and you caught him off guard. By honking, you may have caused him to spill some of his glitter.


Hehe, that was funny.....glitter....I live in Los Angeles. ...i can totally see it!!!!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

JeffreyD said:


> Hehe, that was funny.....glitter....I live in Los Angeles. ...i can totally see it!!!!


It is difficult to be able to tell now a days, even in GA.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> You wanna see stupid car and truck drivers.....ride a motorcycle for a while!!!!!!! You won't believe that many stupid people exist! I don't ride like the MSF says I should. I ride offensively!


http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/20...cycle-crashes-chanyoung-lee-motorcycle-riders

Around here easily more than half of the motorcycle fatalities are single vehicle accidents where the motorcuclist was going too fast to stick a curve and either hits a tree or goes off a cliff. And something strang I've noticed lately is so many of them are 50 to 70 years old.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I find driving more difficult as I age. I tend to drive at or below the posted speed limit which automatically means that traffic will pile up behind me very quickly. Even slightly over the speed limit will find someone 3" from my rear bumper within a few hundred feet these days. It's just not to be escaped. 

Oh, and the people that think their little Honda is a race car with the little farting mufflers. I wonder all the time how much gas they waste by flooring it when they take off from a stop sign or red light only to go a whole tenth of a mile and then slam on the brakes cause they're turning. Stupid...

They don't use their turn signals. Often they have lights out that might be helpful in telling other drivers what they're doing or have headlights misadjusted so they shine their lights directly into your eyes instead of onto the road ahead of them. They weave in and out of traffic. They yack on their cell phones. They put on their makeup. They eat their fast food. They read. They play their radios at levels that make people wonder if there's an earthquake. 

And heaven knows, you don't want to torque one of 'em off unless you're prepared for blazing guns and trying to run you off the road.

Just ain't good out there these days.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bellyman, I hear you about the speed limit. Ohio recently raised the interstate speed limit to 70 in most areas. This means most drivers are doing 72 mph in the 65 zones. This also means I've got little cars trying to attach themselves to the ball hitch on the back of my van. I don't like going 70 when it's legal, and sure can't afford the ticket where it ain't.

JeffreyD, once on my way to work I watched a car clip the back end of a motorcycle that wasn't turning fast enough, in their opinion. That was a sick feeling watching that bike lay down and spin across the road. I was sooooo glad when the biker got up. But I have seen some terrible motorcycle drivers too. Weaving in and out of traffic, riding in the berm at high speeds, going so fast they pass me like I'm setting still. They know the cops won't chase them and they get away with driving however they want, until they hit something.

Around here it just seems like most drivers don't care about traffic laws and common courtesy when driving. Our car was clipped earlier this week by a hit & run who tried to pass between dh and a car that was turning. Once he got in front of dh, the driver slammed on the brakes. Dh barely missed hitting the car in the rear. When dh stopped the driver sped off. 

I just don't understand why people can't be courteous and obey traffic laws once they get their driver's license. Seems like the older (between 30 and 50 years old) drivers are the worst offenders.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago, I was stuck behind an old mercedes in the middle lane on a three lane highway. It's rush hour and crowded. I finally get the chance to pass him on the left (looked over as I passed and he was on his cell phone) and continued in the left hand lane doing 20mph over the speed limit, 80 in a 60mph (don't judge. it's not uncommon on that part of the highway but 80mph would be about the top end of the bell curve)

I see some guy in my rear view changing lanes back and forth, back and forth. He is stuck behind the same mercedes and the slower traffic in the right hand lane. Then he starts riding my behind. (I can't move to the middle lane, there's a line of cars to my right) Then switches lanes again and again until he finally catches a break and lets loose in the far right lane, passing everyone...but...and get this...

Instead of just taking off, he makes it a point to swerve into the far left lane in front of me. The jerk is less than half a car length in front of me. He brake checks me, then speeds off, probably doing at least 100mph. 

I was really, really hoping he was not from around here and didn't know about the speed trap down the road, but no such luck. What a jerk.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I got behind one of those tonight, in the drive thru at the bank. She did several transactions, I bet she held the line up for 20 minutes. That's when you need to park and go inside, witch!

On my drive home, there are two places where the road is two lanes at a light, then squeezes down to one lane after. In other words, drag strips. I would rather have Johnny Hot Rod who squeals the tires and redlines his motor to make sure he gets ahead of me, than Clueless Driver who gets up beside you, then notices their lane is about to end and thinks the only solution to their problem is for you to slow down and let them in. Guess again, scooter. I try to be a courteous driver but the same thing day after day after day wears you down and sucks all the courtesy right out of you! 

I used to drive an Olds Aurora, 4 door, looked like an old lady car but it had a V8 and when you put your foot down, you better be ready to go somewhere. I couldn't resist smoking a few young punks with their little Jap mobiles with the oversize mufflers at the "drag strips". Dude, turn your thumping radio down, it must be taking all your power! lol


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I consider myself to be a mildly aggressive driver , I want folks to put their vehicles and their brain in gear and drive the speed limit ! Women , are the worst drivers , in general I have ever seen ! They are NOT in a hurry to do anything but start talking on their cell phones . They will Not enter the traffic flow unless they have a half mile of clear road , they can't seem to get their Tush in gear and use their accelerator properly . I go through this little drama everytime I have to leave W. Mart . 
................I sure hope the Good Lord has built lots of shopping centers in Heaven cause there's going to be lots of very frustrated women IF they can't go shopping ! , fordy


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

where I want to said:


> http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/20...cycle-crashes-chanyoung-lee-motorcycle-riders
> 
> Around here easily more than half of the motorcycle fatalities are single vehicle accidents where the motorcuclist was going too fast to stick a curve and either hits a tree or goes off a cliff. And something strang I've noticed lately is so many of them are 50 to 70 years old.


Yup, that's me!!! I'm 55 and like Ozzy said "I don't want to stop"!! I just gotta go. My wife says I'm a race waiting to happen. Any time, anywhere, I'm up for it. My street Suzuki makes 200 hp and weighs 500 pounds. Quarter mile....mid 9's at 160mph all.day. But, I'm more.of a canyon guy! I don't have "chicken strips" on my tires....just clagg!!! I am cutting back on the wheelies and stoppies and such, but I just can't stop.the wrist from twisting!!! That's why I said I ride offensively, I won't wait for a car driver to do something stupid, I'm way past them before they can! I ride it like a dirt bike! Trail braking into corners, power sliding out at well past a 100mph is just so much fun (except when one crashes) I just can't help my self. My moto. ..bones heal, skin grows back!! And yes, I've been down a few times, hit a car broadside(turned right across my lane) and as someone else posted it's not "if" but "when". My buddy crashed out in the desert and is now a quadriplegic. He told me he's ok with it because he was doing something he loved. I love riding too!!! My wife doubled my life insurance policy! !!!:shocked:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

JeffreyD said:


> Hehe, that was funny.....glitter....I live in Los Angeles. ...i can totally see it!!!!


 *******************
North Hollywood? Not a doubt in my mind!!!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm very glad for the light traffic around here and I don't have to be on the road a lot like I used to. I saw a LOT of stupid stuff in south Florida. All I can say is dash cam.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

copperkid3 said:


> *******************
> North Hollywood? Not a doubt in my mind!!!


Yes, NH! But, technically it's Valley Village. We're still nothing like West Los Angeles, thank god! Interesting how things change. In the mid 70's, some friends and I used to go to a club a few blocks away...The Sugar Shack. Glitter make up was really popular back then. (Not for me since I was a surfer) Man, the stories I could tell! !!!! :teehee::nono:


----------



## JoeMerchant (Aug 27, 2014)

*State "keep right" laws*
:soap: 
learn it, know it, live it PLEASE



....that is all, carry on


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

JoeMerchant said:


> DITTO!! Each time I ride at night (occasional shiftwork) I wonder _When _(not IF) the car with the blue faced driver (from staring into their phone) will drift into my lane :grumble: I can count on it happening 2 out of 3 nights at least


We had a horrific accident a few weeks ago. Both women were well known in the county. One was 34. the other was 49. The 49 year old was behind a semi and decided to pass at one point. There were at least two oncoming cars. The first hit the berm. The second never had a chance to play dodgem. They met collectively doing 120+ mph. No skid marks. One was wearing seat belts. One wasn't. The one that wasn't, didn't leave the car. Both died instantly on impact.

Completely avoidable. That was first time they've ever brought in counselors for the first responders. 

I've grown accustomed to potential actions by others that can lead to accidents. It's gotten to be habit. I'm not sure I would have expected someone to do a pop and go from behind a semi on that stretch of road which was a good two lane secondary in a rural setting. 

There are several long straight sections including a few after KYA curves when a good driver can pass a slow driver immediately or even in the curve because of the sight distance.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

JeffreyD said:


> You wanna see stupid car and truck drivers.....ride a motorcycle for a while!!!!!!! You won't believe that many stupid people exist! I don't ride like the MSF says I should. I ride offensively!


I've been using my horn more often the past week and a half than I ever have B4. Reason? I was going down a road. I come to an intersection. The driver at the stop sign had nothing blocking his view any direction-and he pulls out! Then he realizes that I'm coming, and hits his brakes. He stops right in front of me. I honestly do not know how I was able to come to a complete stop in the amount of time I had. I was inches from his car.

I'm getting to where more and more I don't want to go anyplace-and the majority of my driving is done on lightly traveled roads. But I get tired of the people that don't pay attention to what they're doing and are too busy doing something else.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

On my way to work I saw a large combine up ahead. I could only see the top due to the small hill in the road. I let off and coasted. We both were at the top of the hill at the same time when the moron behind the combine shot over into my lane. And he wasn't backing down. I stopped, the combine driver stopped, and the other driver acted like we were both in his way as he squeezed between us. 

Another person crossed the road at the last minute. They weren't in any hurry to get where they were going. I stopped a few inches from their truck had my horn on for 20 seconds before they got through the intersection.

And everybody assumes that im going to go slow when im pulling a trailer. They race to get ahead of me, and then they don't even do the speed limit.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Speed limit is exactly that... the very maximum speed that is considered safe under normal conditions... its not the minimum speed, its not the mandatory speed. The majority of fatal accidents are caused by someone driving faster than they should have been. Hiway conditions are not always "normal". 

Is it really going to save anyone any time if they end up in a hospital for a few weeks? Or the graveyard? Does any one really think its worth killing someone else to get to the next intersection 10 seconds sooner? 

And yes... we know that YOU (generic you) are the expert exceptional above average driver... how do we know that? Because 97 percent of all Americans asked insist that they are.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

As for my original post and why I was so irritated about that truck setting there, that light stays green for about 15 seconds. I could just imagine me having to back up to clear the intersection while Mr. Clueless was still setting at the light.

Today I was on my way to Wal-Mart, turning right off the interstate. Yes, you can turn right on red, _as long as it's safe to do so_. Well, I'm in my little car beside a big hopped up truck which is turning left but is at the very edge of the oncoming traffic lane, technically had run the light. The road to the left is curved so visibility is limited even when there isn't a big hopped up truck blocking the intersection. The driver of the little car behind me kept blowing the horn. Yeah, like I'm going to pull out just because you are impatient. I figured I was saving a couple lives by keeping that car from pulling out. 

I know I'm far from being the best driver in the world but I really try to be calm and courteous when I'm behind the wheel. Except when someone is tailgating me. I've been rear-ended at 55 mph before. Not going to happen again. I slow down, you go around me since you are in more of a hurry than I am. I am not required to pull over to let you pass. In Ohio you are required to give me assured clear distance.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> As for my original post and why I was so irritated about that truck setting there, that light stays green for about 15 seconds. I could just imagine me having to back up to clear the intersection while Mr. Clueless was still setting at the light..


:umno: GREAT NEWS!


Well at where Im at.
IF you have entered the intersection BEFORE the red-light you have the use of the intersection until you have finished your maneuver.

BUT DONT BACK UP!
( In most places that would be illegal!)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

lazyBum said:


> And everybody assumes that im going to go slow when im pulling a trailer. They race to get ahead of me, and then they don't even do the speed limit.


There is a reason people make this assumption... the speed limit is set as the maximum safe speed for an automobile under normal circumstances... If you are pulling a trailer thats not "normal circumstances" and you should be traveling slower than the limit. Usually its a fair bet that your stopping distance will be considerably greater, thanks to the extra load behind you, and you should be running slower to compensate for that factor. All of the small uhaul trailers I have pulled have "max speed 45mph" written on them! Anytime I pull a trailer, I adjust my speed accordingly.... sometimes 30 mph is plenty fast... depends on the load I am pulling.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> :umno: GREAT NEWS!
> 
> 
> Well at where Im at.
> ...


Not only should backing up be illegal, the act of pulling into an intersection before one can safely complete their turn should be illegal as well. Is a 20 or 30 ft "head start" while waiting for traffic to clear really that important? Count on it... Aunt Betty isnt going to throw your supper out if you are 2 seconds later getting there, and a lot of people didnt get there at all, because they went to the morgue instead.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Not only should backing up be illegal, the act of pulling into an intersection before one can safely complete their turn should be illegal as well. Is a 20 or 30 ft "head start" while waiting for traffic to clear really that important? Count on it... Aunt Betty isnt going to throw your supper out if you are 2 seconds later getting there, and a lot of people didnt get there at all, because they went to the morgue instead.


I know of many intersections where if one didn't proceed partially through while waiting for the light to change one could never complete a left hand turn. I suppose one could use the three rights make a left strategy or wait until they build a roundabout but often the safest strategy is to enter the intersection, waiting until the idiot coming the other way speeds past you as he beats the change from yellow to red, make sure that next guy isn't going to follow him and then complete your turn.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Not only should backing up be illegal, the act of pulling into an intersection before one can safely complete their turn should be illegal as well. Is a 20 or 30 ft "head start" while waiting for traffic to clear really that important? Count on it... Aunt Betty isnt going to throw your supper out if you are 2 seconds later getting there, and a lot of people didnt get there at all, because they went to the morgue instead.





mmoetc said:


> I know of many intersections where if one didn't proceed partially through while waiting for the light to change one could never complete a left hand turn. I suppose one could use the three rights make a left strategy or wait until they build a roundabout but often the safest strategy is to enter the intersection, waiting until the idiot coming the other way speeds past you as he beats the change from yellow to red, make sure that next guy isn't going to follow him and then complete your turn.


I can Attest to this I once sat in a cab through EIGHT light cycles because the cabbie refused to pull into the intersection. 
Im not sure if he ever would have if the old lady driving the nursing home bus hadn't started beating on the cab while screaming about not having that much time left!
He did seem a little upset later when I deducted for the time spent at the light from the fare and point out he lost another $20 in tip.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL yesterday I saw lady pull into the turning lane for the opposite direction to make a turn, but doesn't surprise me in this town after all I've seen (old ladies are notorious for bad driving and then blaming everyone around them.) Heck at work when I'm on break it reminds me of the three stooges how people drive in the parking lot. That being said still not as bad as the city which is why I won't drive in there - not worth the chance.

I saw here another person hates being tailgated - in the city it's common practice when you leave enough space in front of you (for me 1/2 the length of my truck) people pull in front of you changing lanes even if there not enough space.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Not only should backing up be illegal, the act of pulling into an intersection before one can safely complete their turn should be illegal as well. Is a 20 or 30 ft "head start" while waiting for traffic to clear really that important? Count on it... Aunt Betty isnt going to throw your supper out if you are 2 seconds later getting there, and a lot of people didnt get there at all, because they went to the morgue instead.


 ...........In Tx , some intersections use a green arrow for protected left turn then , once the arrow goes off , it then becomes a left turn , Yield on green
! IF , you pull into the intersection , you can complete your left turn as soon as a there is a gap long enough between cars . Also , IF I have already entered the intersection I can still complete my turn even IF the light turns RED because I was IN the intersection before the light changed . OTOH , IF I sit at the stoping point and don't pull forward then the light will turn red and I've achieved nothing . 
...........Also , in Tx where those idiot camera's send out tickets for 'Running' a Red light...........the rule IS , IF you are IN the intersection when the light turns Red you will not get a ticket ! , fordy


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> I can Attest to this I once sat in a cab through EIGHT light cycles because the cabbie refused to pull into the intersection.
> Im not sure if he ever would have if the old lady driving the nursing home bus hadn't started beating on the cab while screaming about not having that much time left!
> He did seem a little upset later when I deducted for the time spent at the light from the fare and point out he lost another $20 in tip.


I have just never been in such a hurry that I couldnt wait to get myself killed. :shrug:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Not only should backing up be illegal, the act of pulling into an intersection before one can safely complete their turn should be illegal as well. Is a 20 or 30 ft "head start" while waiting for traffic to clear really that important? Count on it... Aunt Betty isnt going to throw your supper out if you are 2 seconds later getting there, and a lot of people didnt get there at all, because they went to the morgue instead.


Nope. The legal concept is called "owning" the intersection, and it is often needed in certain situations where traffic is particularly aggressive or there is gridlock. I've seen drivers pull into intersections to do a direct crossing, full knowing that doing so will block the cross traffic through much of the next light cycle. That, IIRC, IS illegal. For the poor shlub stuck in the left turn lane in such situations the ONLY way to avoid being stuck until 2 AM is to drive into the ongoing traffic stream and block it. The concept is that drivers MAY NOT enter an intersection UNTIL the turning driver has completed his turn safely.

It is a pleasure around here (outside of Huntsville) to see every driver obeying traffic laws including stopping for the legal three seconds before proceeding into any four-way stop. I don't think I have seen a T-bone on the rural roads since we have been here.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> I know of many intersections where if one didn't proceed partially through while waiting for the light to change one could never complete a left hand turn. I suppose one could use the three rights make a left strategy or wait until they build a roundabout but often the safest strategy is to enter the intersection, waiting until the idiot coming the other way speeds past you as he beats the change from yellow to red, make sure that next guy isn't going to follow him and then complete your turn.


There are always those who will argue that a few seconds or even minutes saves is worth the risk of being killed. To those I say go for it, just please dont kill me in the process.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I have just never been in such a hurry that I couldnt wait to get myself killed. :shrug:


My time is valuable enough to me and those who employ me so as not to waste it needlessly trying to prove a point. I can't see what is inherently unsafe about pausing in the middle of an intersection while waiting for the light to change so I can proceed safely through. I've seen accidents because people ignored lights but I've never seen one that involved stopping in the middle of an intersection waiting for the opportunity to complete a turn safely. How do you feel about right on red?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> My time is valuable enough to me and those who employ me so as not to waste it needlessly trying to prove a point. I can't see what is inherently unsafe about pausing in the middle of an intersection while waiting for the light to change so I can proceed safely through. I've seen accidents because people ignored lights but I've never seen one that involved stopping in the middle of an intersection waiting for the opportunity to complete a turn safely. How do you feel about right on red?


That too would depend upon traffic conditions and the intersection. Assuming we are talking about a "normal" 4 way intersection... no one way streets or other oddities, a right turn on red is safe... after one has made certain there are no other cars coming from any direction that could interfere with your turn, it also presumes you are in the right hand lane, turning into a traffic free lane. Oh, and do be careful of that old lady stepping down off the curb getting ready to cross the street too. She is probably someones grandmother and they will be most upset if you squish her.

I have seen several accidents caused by someone pulling into an intersection to make a left in heavy traffic.. sounds like you have been more fortunate. It is a sickening sound when one car is moving at 50 MPH and collides with another sitting still. My office used to be on a corner nearest the intersection... at least a dozen times while I worked there I heard that sound, and would promptly pick up the phone and dial 911.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> That too would depend upon traffic conditions and the intersection. Assuming we are talking about a "normal" 4 way intersection... no one way streets or other oddities, a right turn on red is safe... after one has made certain there are no other cars coming from any direction that could interfere with your turn, it also presumes you are in the right hand lane, turning into a traffic free lane. Oh, and do be careful of that old lady stepping down off the curb getting ready to cross the street too. She is probably someones grandmother and they will be most upset if you squish her.


And all those same considerations can be taken into account while making a left turn after stopping in the middle of an intersection. Why is that so unsafe in your opinion and right on red acceptable? Don't both ultimately rely on the driver proceeding safely?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> And all those same considerations can be taken into account while making a left turn after stopping in the middle of an intersection. Why is that so unsafe in your opinion and right on red acceptable? Don't both ultimately rely on the driver proceeding safely?


That is quite true, but there is nothing safe about entering an intersection filled with oncoming cars, and others eagerly awaiting to come at you from either side. You have entered a very dangerous space that you have no control over. You can easily be trapped there at the mercy of those "idiots" coming at you from every direction. Thats why you should always wait behind the crosswalk until traffic has cleared. But hey, I know you have things to do, places to be, and you just might get there ok... so help yourself. Me? I will wait behind the crosswalk until conditions permit a safe crossing of the intersection, just like I do when making a right on red. If the one second delay of getting out in the intersection is going to mean I cant make it safely, I highly doubt it would be safe any way.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Humm Ive seen a few intersections where sitting waiting for a opportunity that might never come just might get you killed.
You cant live your life trying to drive the other guys car.. 
Its very dangerous when those that don't know the rules try to be "nice " or safe" by NOT following the rules! 
Yes you may not like the idea of sitting in that intersection while the light grows old but that IS the law in most places I know. Ive felt the wind rush by as a semi sailed the intersection at 55 and I will be the first to admit its scary but to not do that is to impede the traffic flow.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> I will be the first to admit its scary but to not do that is to impede the traffic flow.


And when that semi hits the car? How much does that impede the traffic flow? It happens all too often. I am also curious as to which states it is that "require" anyone to pull out into the intersection before traffic has cleared?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Im pretty sure that ALL of them do.

I know there's times it doesn't seem like the best of Ideas like when you are on a cycle, but it is the law.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> Im pretty sure that ALL of them do.
> 
> I know there's times it doesn't seem like the best of Ideas like when you are on a cycle, but it is the law.


I will agree with you on one point, MOST states, but not all, do "allow" a left turn on red in SOME instances, which are clearly spelled out. example, making a left turn from a left turn lane onto a one way street where the traffic is flowing to your left. Cool beans, thats as safe as making a right turn against red from the right turn lane onto a street where you are turning with the flow of traffic.... provided of course that you have check to be sure there really no cars coming at you. That being said, There is a huge difference however in allowing a left turn against a red light under certain specific circustances, and requiring one to pull into a busy intersection "before" the traffic has cleared sufficiently to finish that left turn. I know I could not find any reference to such a law in any state. 
Perhaps you could share a link to that statute in some state?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

AHHH I see you are misunderstanding the situation we are talking about.
We are talking about making a left on green. After the intersection and opposing traffic are clear enough to do so.
Like any other maneuver through a intersection once you enter the intersection you are allowed to use it until you finish the evolution .


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> AHHH I see you are misunderstanding the situation we are talking about.
> We are talking about making a left on green. After the intersection and opposing traffic are clear enough to do so.
> Like any other maneuver through a intersection once you enter the intersection you are allowed to use it until you finish the evolution .


A left, right or any other direction is good on green... and yes, I was under the impression that we were talking about left turns after a light turned red.... whole different ball game, please accept my most humble apology. Anytime you have the green light in your favor.... by all means, check for traffic that may or may not be coming your way, and make sure they are doing what they are supposed to be doing so your pathway is not or will not be obstructed, then continue on your merry way!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Drivers in the US are not as competent as they used to be. I have noticed a serious decline throughout my life (no, I don't think it's me).

I have a theory about why this is happening. It used to be that the bad drivers removed themselves from the gene pool. Sometimes they took a good driver with them but since there were a lot more good drivers than bad, the result was a constant improvement in the competence level of the drivers. 

Then we were flooded by imigrants (both legal and illegal) from countries where the people don't own bicycles, much less cars. We gave them all drivers licenses. The bad drivers still kill themselves off but there are so many of them, and each one takes a good driver with them, that we are not making headway in improving the competency level of the drivers anymore.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nimrod said:


> Drivers in the US are not as competent as they used to be. I have noticed a serious decline throughout my life (no, I don't think it's me).
> 
> I have a theory about why this is happening. It used to be that the bad drivers removed themselves from the gene pool. Sometimes they took a good driver with them but since there were a lot more good drivers than bad, the result was a constant improvement in the competence level of the drivers.
> 
> Then we were flooded by migrants (both legal and illegal) from countries where the people don't own bicycles, much less cars. We gave them all drivers licenses. The bad drivers still kill themselves off but there are so many of them, and each one takes a good driver with them, that we are not making headway in improving the competency level of the drivers anymore.


:smack :bouncy: :smack :hysterical: oooooooooKay.... and after all these years of my daddy telling me it was the women... now we learn it was the immigrants all along! Hint... the "good" drivers are still paying attention to what they are doing.... DRIVING.... as well as what the idiots are doing.... and arent getting killed off, they are still avoiding the accidents like they always have.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Nimrod said:


> Then we were flooded by imigrants (both legal and illegal) from countries where the people don't own bicycles, much less cars. We gave them all drivers licenses.


:umno:

LOL no its worse than that !
I know quite a few illegals, while they are mostly good people they all have one common trait.
They don't care about our laws. Honestly if they find one to be a inconvenience they simply ignore it.
So they never had a license!


My theory on why driving skills are going down is simple.
STUPID LAWS!
I think the two that have contributed to bad driving and law breaking the most are the 55mph speed limit and marijuana laws.
People learned to ignore both "a little" and that's where the downward spiral started.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Nimrod said:


> Drivers in the US are not as competent as they used to be. I have noticed a serious decline throughout my life (no, I don't think it's me).
> 
> I have a theory about why this is happening. It used to be that the bad drivers removed themselves from the gene pool. Sometimes they took a good driver with them but since there were a lot more good drivers than bad, the result was a constant improvement in the competence level of the drivers.
> 
> Then we were flooded by imigrants (both legal and illegal) from countries where the people don't own bicycles, much less cars. We gave them all drivers licenses. The bad drivers still kill themselves off but there are so many of them, and each one takes a good driver with them, that we are not making headway in improving the competency level of the drivers anymore.


It's not immigrants, it's not women, it's just an attitude. Everyone seems to believe they are the most entitled vehicle on the road, everyone else should accommodate them. And, good old motor skills. Generations of kids who didn't do much physical play don't have as good of reflexes, ability to judge distance, etc. It's different in real life than the screen of their video game. Look how many can't drive a stick shift anymore.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Plus, there's more distractions like cell phones, GPS, radar detectors, etc.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

As for the left turn, in Ohio you are permitted to advance into the intersection (where there is no green left turn arrow lit) to wait for oncoming traffic to clear. You are not permitted to turn until those who have the right of way are clear. So, if Mr. Clueless had sat there until the light turned red, I still would have possibly (like there's ever any cops at this location) been ticketed for failure to yield the right of way. Besides, I was worried about the possibility of Mr. Clueless deciding he needed some insurance money. IF I had gone ahead and turned and he decided to then advance and smash into my side I would have been totally at fault. When deciding between backing up (possibly illegal) or proceeding (definitely illegal and also liable for any resulting accident) I'll risk backing up, if there are no cars behind me. If the light turned red and Mr. Clueless was still not in the intersection I would have been legal to proceed and if he then decided to advance he would have run the light, if I had the dashcam recording to prove the light was red.

As for tailgaters, I can see it where traffic is heavy with multiple lanes in the same direction. But with only 2 vehicles on a lightly traveled 2 lane road, GET OFF MY BACKEND!!!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

fordy said:


> They will Not enter the traffic flow unless they have a half mile of clear road , they can't seem to get their Tush in gear and use their accelerator properly .


People like you are the ones who cause accidents. The other day I was in a "j" turn lane, getting ready to merge onto a highway. I needed to get into the right lane (2 lanes) and then shortly after turn right. I wasn't about to pull out in front of people going 65+ mph, only to cut them off as I slowed to make the turn. Jerkface behind me went AROUND me in the intersection, and zoomed out onto the road. 

I'm sorry, but NOBODY is important enough to make me pull out in the road when I don't feel it's safe. I don't care if I make you 10 seconds later than you would have been.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

MDKatie said:


> People like you are the ones who cause accidents. The other day I was in a "j" turn lane, getting ready to merge onto a highway. I needed to get into the right lane (2 lanes) and then shortly after turn right. I wasn't about to pull out in front of people going 65+ mph, only to cut them off as I slowed to make the turn. Jerkface behind me went AROUND me in the intersection, and zoomed out onto the road.
> 
> I'm sorry, but NOBODY is important enough to make me pull out in the road when I don't feel it's safe. I don't care if I make you 10 seconds later than you would have been.


 .........But , I don't pressure women drivers who sit there through several 'Openings' to enter the traffic flow.........I don't honk my horn , give them the one finger salute or make other A-social gestures ! I simply wait until they execute their plan of action and then I get my turn and life moves on ! 
.........My post was more about what I 'Wish' they would do than about what 'I' forced them to do . , fordy


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

fordy said:


> .........But , I don't pressure women drivers who sit there through several 'Openings' to enter the traffic flow.........I don't honk my horn , give them the one finger salute or make other A-social gestures ! I simply wait until they execute their plan of action and then I get my turn and life moves on !
> .........My post was more about what I 'Wish' they would do than about what 'I' forced them to do . , fordy


Oh good.  I hate it when others do stuff like that. I know there are times I get impatient in traffic too, but then I remember nothing is so important that it can't wait another 10 seconds.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

What baffles me if (well one thing of many that baffles me) is why people won't go an extra step to avoid a tricky situation. 

If you're at a short light and you need to turn left across a busy street, go up a street or two, turn left and come back down to make a right. I've been known to turn right, u-turn then wait at the light to go straight across. Of course that at can also be attributed to being extremely impatient. Or, instead of trying turn left across a busy, unprotected intersection and end up getting someone else killed - just turn right, find a safe place to turn left the head back down in the direction you want to go. 

When my father was teaching me to drive he was very big on having me accelerate when merging into traffic, especially on a highway. It drives me batty to try and merge into traffic behind some feckless frump who clearly has a merge lane but lacks the gumption to just get on out there. If there is a right lane that's intended to bring you safely into the flow of traffic, just put your foot down and get on it or risk being rear ended. 

Saturday I had a guy try to pull to my left side to turn right around me onto a busy two lane highway. I'm pretty big on not turning into traffic unless both lanes are clear, as those on the road have the right of way to switch lanes, so if they exercise that option while I'm entering traffic I'd be at fault. Well Mr. Big Stuff was clearly only interested in getting his fancy new white Camaro on the road, everyone else be darned, so when he went to turn right in front of me I hesitated for a second to let him think I was going to let him go but switched up at the last minutes and pulled out, too. Bless his sweet heart, he got stuck behind me and the car in the left lane and he was cussing and spitting and banging his hands on the steering wheel for about 3 miles until he drove down the shoulder to get around us and spent the next several minutes dodging in and out of cars until he was out of sight. Poor car won't last long.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

One thing to remember is that most traffic rules can be suspended in case of emergency.
perhaps all these fools are on their way to a accident site where their expertise will save lives!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> What baffles me if (well one thing of many that baffles me) is why people won't go an extra step to avoid a tricky situation.
> 
> If you're at a short light and you need to turn left across a busy street, go up a street or two, turn left and come back down to make a right. I've been known to turn right, u-turn then wait at the light to go straight across. Of course that at can also be attributed to being extremely impatient. Or, instead of trying turn left across a busy, unprotected intersection and end up getting someone else killed - just turn right, find a safe place to turn left the head back down in the direction you want to go.


Do not under any circumstances try this in downtown Columbus. With all their one way streets and prohibited turns you'll spend at least half an hour trying to get where you're going. A couple times I thought I would need a guide just to get back to an area I was familiar with. Road maps don't help when one way streets aren't marked, street names aren't posted, and the map is a year old. 

I was behind a slow merge driver last night. 40 mph on the on ramp????? Seriously???? The road to the on-ramp was 45 mph. I really tried to keep my distance but they kept slowing down. Then when I passed them and got into my lane they felt the need to get behind me and tailgate me. It was funny though because in their effort to prove how stupid they were, they almost passed their exit.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

PP, depending entirely on where you are, not making that turn can take you miles out of your way w/no place to turn around. 

There are streets here that, if you do not pull out into the intersection to wait to be able to take a left, you will block traffic behind you and could actually cause an accident. Not every road has a wide enough shoulder for someone to get around you on the right. Technically it's, not legal, but everyone does it-including the cops. But if you have someone that sits there and waits for a clear space, you can sit there for several minutes. Then people start getting frustrated, tempers flare, and someone ends up rear ending someone.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Leave early, drive safely, arrive alive.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Man I'm glad I only drive about 300 miles a month...


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Never rely on a GPS.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-lost-Death-Valley-THREE-DAYS-GPS-error.html


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Have a friend says she has bad road rage. Surprised me. Only thing, I can figure out; is she lets people walk all over her in every day life. Then acts out with road rage. This, I've never been able to understand. Some states have a law that motorcycle drivers have to wear a helmet. Mi., being one. OH not. Why wouldn't someone want to wear a helmet for protection? Even if that weren't the law. I always drive the speed limit; and don't talk on cell when driving. I can't tell you; how many times, since I've lived here, people have laid on the horn and flew past me. They really were, driving dangerously.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Why wouldn't someone want to wear a helmet for protection? Even if that weren't the law.


Lots of stupid reasons...it doesn't look cool, they don't want to be "told what to do", it's hot, they don't care if their brain is smashed all over the pavement, etc. 

MD requires helmets, and DE doesn't. I'm always shocked when we're in DE and see idiots riding around helmetless.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> Lots of stupid reasons...it doesn't look cool, they don't want to be "told what to do", it's hot, they don't care if their brain is smashed all over the pavement, etc.
> 
> MD requires helmets, and DE doesn't. I'm always shocked when we're in DE and see idiots riding around helmetless.


Do you wear one in your car? The same reasons to wear one apply there, perhaps more so since your awareness of the outside world is muffled.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Why wouldn't someone want to wear a helmet for protection?


The same reason Bush dont eat broccoli.... He dont like it! At least thats why I never wore a helmet unless there was a law requiring it. Even then I sometimes broke the law (gasp) and enjoyed my ride for an afternoon. If I was feeling really mischievous I would even load my saddlebags with beer and drink it while riding along the back roads of America. Somehow, some way, in nearly 50 years of riding, I managed to never once splatter my brains all over the hiway. :shrug:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The same reason Bush dont eat broccoli.... He dont like it! At least thats why I never wore a helmet unless there was a law requiring it. Even then I sometimes broke the law (gasp) and enjoyed my ride for an afternoon. If I was feeling really mischievous I would even load my saddlebags with beer and drink it while riding along the back roads of America. Somehow, some way, in nearly 50 years of riding, I managed to never once splatter my brains all over the hiway. :shrug:


You're such a rebel. Fully vaccinated but still living on that edge !!! :nana:

(I haven't been in the back of a motorcycle in years but I recall not wearing a helmet a few times so I feel ya'!)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> You're such a rebel. Fully vaccinated but still living on that edge !!! :nana:
> 
> (I haven't been in the back of a motorcycle in years but I recall not wearing a helmet a few times so I feel ya'!)


It has nothing to do with being a rebel, I just dont like helmets. Never have never will.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Do you wear one in your car? The same reasons to wear one apply there, perhaps more so since your awareness of the outside world is muffled.


Nope, no helmet in the car...because I've got 2 tons of steel (well, that and plastic) wrapped around me. I have a car with air bags, and I always wear my seatbelt. It's not like one little tap from another car can send me sliding down the pavement.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I've crashed cars , trucks ,boats, planes, bikes ,motorcycles , and just plain old me. most of them both with and without a helmet.
Your thought that you don't need a helmet because you have two tons of steel around you is just as valid as my thought I don't need a helmet because there is NOTHING around me.
Believe me that two tons of car is pretty hard when you hit your head on it!
IF its good enough for racecar drivers why isn't it good enough for you?
See we are pretty casual about denying others freedoms WE don't use.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> IF its good enough for racecar drivers why isn't it good enough for you?
> See we are pretty casual about denying others freedoms WE don't use.



Well, gee, I know that I sometimes drive faster than the speed limit, but I sure don't go anywhere near 200 mph. :rotfl: And I don't wear a 5 pt harness, or a fireproof body suit either. Do you? 

And who said anything about denying anyone freedoms?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> Nope, no helmet in the car...because I've got 2 tons of steel (well, that and plastic) wrapped around me. I have a car with air bags, and I always wear my seatbelt. It's not like one little tap from another car can send me sliding down the pavement.


What about a helmet while taking a shower? one little slip is all it takes ya know. Please tell us you at least wear knee and elbow pads in the shower.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MDKatie said:


> Well, gee, I know that I sometimes drive faster than the speed limit, but I sure don't go anywhere near 200 mph. :rotfl: And I don't wear a 5 pt harness, or a fireproof body suit either. Do you?
> 
> And who said anything about denying anyone freedoms?


I bet you drive a lot closer to it than you think.
Lets say you are sailing down your freeway at the speed limit of 75 mph and some fool from the other side running 130 loses control comes across the median and hit ya head on.... the impact is gonna look a lot like 200 mph.

As for the five point and fire suit , yes I've worn them and no I don't every time.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL Due to a back condition I find a good 5 point to be VERY comfortable.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well if y'all are going to start throwing nonsense out there like comparing showering to riding a motorcycle, I'm not sure there's much point to continuing this conversation.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> Well if y'all are going to start throwing nonsense out there like comparing showering to riding a motorcycle, I'm not sure there's much point to continuing this conversation.


"According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, every year about 235,000 people over age 15 visit emergency rooms because of injuries suffered in the bathroom, and almost 14 percent are hospitalized.

More than a third of the injuries happen while bathing or showering." 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/16/health/research/16stats.html?_r=0

"In 2012, 93,000 motorcyclists were injured up from 81,000 in 2011."

http://www.iii.org/issue-update/motorcycle-crashes

:kung:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

And many bathroom falls could be prevented with the use of adhesive ducks.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Fpt9V1_dc


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Wonder if my friend would mind if I took some of her ducks home, and glued them to my bathtub? eep:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

A duck walks into a bar and asks if they have any duckfood, the bartender says no now get out of here.
next day the same thing,
This goes on for a week till the frustrated bartender finally says get out and stay out or I will nail your feet to the floor.
next day the duck walks in and asks "do you have any nails?"
The surprised bartender says "NO!"
So the Duck says
"In that case do you have any Duckfood?"


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I have noticed Okies are really bad about this. I would rather drive in Ca. than here. Every day someone is on their phone and veering head on into my lane. It is like driving around drunk driver all day long. 75-80 is where people like to keep the speeds. 






JoeMerchant said:


> *State "keep right" laws*
> :soap:
> learn it, know it, live it PLEASE
> 
> ...


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Motorcyclists, for the most part, wouldn't need to wear a helmet if people driving cars would be more observant and watch what they were doing. 

.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How about those West Virginia drivers (because in most cases when I have seen this the license plate says West Virginia)? Get into the left hand turn lane then turn right across 4 lanes without looking. Ohio drivers do it too but mainly on the interstate. Go across 3 lanes of interstate traffic to get to their off-ramp.

With motorcycles, just like any other vehicle, there are good and bad drivers. A motorcycle/car accident is not always the fault of the driver of the car. I've seen too many motorcycle riders take chances because they know they can fit through tight spaces and they know the cops won't chase them and they can travel much faster than a car.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wonder why that might be a state issue?
.

What I don't get is people that drive slow in the left or middle lane.

Or think the speed limit is a suggestion.
OR that think the merge lane is to let the traffic on the interstate already change lanes to accommodate them.
Or that stop on a right turn when the have a dedicated lane to turn into. Some even do this with huge signs saying "right turn does NOT stop !".

Or 
Or
Or 
:hair


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

With respect to the truck. Was this a big 18 wheeler? If so, perhaps he was letting you turn so you would not have to wait for him - not a good thing to do at a stop light like this in my opinion, but maybe that was his thinking? Then he perhaps felt slighted when you did not take him up on his offer and beeped at him instead? Or maybe he was setting you up as you describe - it happens.

I know I have waved people through to turn in front of me when they did not have the right of way, simply cause traffic was backed up and they would not otherwise make their turn for a long time - but that was in a waiting traffic situation, not a stop light.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Michael Z, not a semi, just a 4x4 truck. No other traffic around. I've seen people motion other cars on when it is not safe for the other vehicle to turn. Spent half an hour waiting for the cops after witnessing one driver set another up to cause an accident. I KNOW it happens!

I've had drivers stop and motion me on when I'm turning and they are the last vehicle for quite a while. Ticks me off every time. I truly appreciate them trying to be courteous but I can't afford and don't want the possible failure to yield ticket which they are setting me up for. Not to mention the accident liability factor. Thanks but no. My insurance rates are high enough as they are.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> Michael Z, not a semi, just a 4x4 truck. No other traffic around. * I've seen people motion other cars on when it is not safe for the other vehicle to turn*. Spent half an hour waiting for the cops after witnessing one driver set another up to cause an accident. I KNOW it happens!
> 
> *I've had drivers stop and motion me on when I'm turning and they are the last vehicle for quite a while. Ticks me off every time. I truly appreciate them trying to be courteous but I can't afford and don't want the possible failure to yield ticket *which they are setting me up for. Not to mention the accident liability factor. Thanks but no. My insurance rates are high enough as they are.


 A BIG AMEN BROTHER and total agreement for the parts I bolded!

Glad you waited for the cops.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I thought of this thread today. I was hauling my horse to our riding lesson when I had a pickup pull out in front of me, go a short distance, then turn right. I had to hit the brakes both times.


----------



## JoeMerchant (Aug 27, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> One thing to remember is that most traffic rules can be suspended in case of emergency.
> perhaps all these fools are on their way to a accident site where their expertise will save lives!


I "try" to think like this some times.
When I can I just try to imagine they've gotten a terrible unimaginable phonecall & they just need to GO or they've simply had a terrible day for whatever reason. Yeah, most of the time they're probably just idiots but if/when I can I try to afford them the benefit of doubt


----------

